# Poorly Pup



## EmilyGrace1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

My poor little Jessie.

She had a worming tablet yesterday, and threw up her dinner, which she then ate again.

This morning there was some throw up on the floor.

She had another this morning, and seemed ok, but I've come home at lunch and she's very wobbly on her legs and isn't herself.

Could this be the worming tablets or is she just poorly.

She's not too keen on eating her lunch either.

Any advice?? I'm dead worried about her.
Emily xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was sick after a worming tablet once but I didn't repeat it. I think I'd ring the vets for advice, just to check, but try and get her to drink as its so easy to get dehydrated. I hope she's ok xx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww poor Jessie. Hope he feels better soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo was terribly sick after his working tablet this time around - but it did pass within about 6 hours and the next day he was back to normal.


----------



## EmilyGrace1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

We had to take her to the vet in the end she couldn't hold herself up.
The vet said that the worming tablet she had, a bob Martin one, was highly dangerous and should not be given to dogs. They said they'd had too many dogs in for being ill with this tablet.
Ill be writing a complaint to both tesco and bob Martin.
Poor Jessie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did they have to do anything Emily ? Or just advice. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know I'm probably a little previous with this info..it may not be at the forefront of your mind but you could send off a faecal sample to see if your dog actually has worms, otherwise you maybe treating them with chemicals when infact they don't have worms. The service is quick and then you treat if needs be.

http://www.wormcount.com/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh poor Jessie, wishing her speedy recovery :hug: I haven't heard anything good about that brand  . I know the stuff from the vets is more expensive but I think it's worth paying for peace of mind.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Bess vomited all her food up after I gave her a Bob Martin worming tablet, I quickly stopped her from eating it again which I'm so glad I did now as it could have caused her to be ill.
Left her for a few days and then gave her a worming powder which she was ok with.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ahh Nellie was really sick after giving her a Bob Martin worming tablet! Never again!!! she hasn't had any problems with the ones from the vets so I will always stick to the vets in future. I hope Jessie is ok?x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds about right. They shouldn't be on the market in my opinion. If you are going to use working products definitely best taking advice from the vet.


----------

